# FreeBSD 6.2 to 6.4 via cvsup. buildworld error.



## tenq (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello. I am trying to upgrade system on my home router from 6.2-RELEASE to 6.4-RELEASE via cvs. CVSup process ends clear, but following commands:


```
cd /usr/src && rm -R /usr/obj/* && make cleandir && make cleandir && make buildworld
```

ends with this error:


```
===> lib/ncurses/ncursesw (obj,build-tools)
sh /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncursesw/../../../contrib/ncurses/include/MKhashsize.sh /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncursesw/../../../contrib/ncurses/include/Caps > hashsize.h
AWK=awk sh /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncursesw/../../../contrib/ncurses/include/MKncurses_def.sh  /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncursesw/../../../contrib/ncurses/include/ncurses_defs > ncurses
sed </usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncursesw/../../../contrib/ncurses/include/curses.h.in >curses.head  -e "/@BROKEN_LINKER@/s%%0%"  -e "/@HAVE_VSSCANF@/s%%1%"  -e "/@NCURSES_CH_T@/s%%cch
cat curses.head > curses.h.new
AWK=awk _POSIX2_VERSION=199209 sh /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncursesw/../../../contrib/ncurses/include/MKkey_defs.sh  /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncursesw/../../../contrib/ncurses/include/Ca
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncursesw/../../../contrib/ncurses/include/curses.wide >> curses.h.new
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncursesw/../../../contrib/ncurses/include/curses.tail >> curses.h.new
mv -f curses.h.new curses.h
sed </usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncursesw/../../../contrib/ncurses/include/MKterm.h.awk.in >MKterm.h.awk  -e "/@BROKEN_LINKER@/s%%0%"  -e "/@NCURSES_MAJOR@/s%%5%"  -e "/@NCURSES_MINOR@
awk -f MKterm.h.awk /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncursesw/../../../contrib/ncurses/include/Caps > term.h.new
awk: illegal field $(0), name "0"
 input record number 213, file /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncursesw/../../../contrib/ncurses/include/Caps
 source line number 170
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncursesw.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```
i'm stuck :\ :r

System Hardware:
Chipset: Intel 430Tx
CPU: Cyrix 6x86MX (208.29-MHz 686-class CPU)
RAM: SDRAM 256Mb Kingston
2x Eth: RealTek 8139 10/100BaseTX

Somebody help please.

PS: Full screen output of "buildworld" in bw.txt.


----------



## danger@ (Dec 1, 2008)

try removing the whole (rm -rf) /usr/src and /usr/obj and re-csuping the source.


----------



## anomie (Dec 1, 2008)

tenq said:
			
		

> CVSup process ends clear, but following commands:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



As an aside, you can simplify cleanup: 
*# cd /usr/src && make cleanworld*


----------



## danger@ (Dec 1, 2008)

BTW, I think this make clean* is completely useless if you have deleted /usr/obj already....
(and rm'ing it is much faster )


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Dec 2, 2008)

danger@ said:
			
		

> BTW, I think this make clean* is completely useless if you have deleted /usr/obj already....
> (and rm'ing it is much faster )



He hasn't. rm -R /usr/obj/* doesn't take care of chflags -R 0, which is what cleanworld does. The rm is the useless bit.


----------



## komeylian (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi tenq

First you should update your source ( ports and documents is optional ) make cvsupfile alike below and update your sources



> # cat /etc/cvsupfile


*default host=cvsup.freebsd.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs
*default delete use-rel-suffix compress

src-all tag=RELENG_6.4
ports-all tag=.
doc-all tag=.



> # cvsup -L 2 /etc/cvsupfile


    to update your source

After that you should build & install source also build & install your kernel your can do it step by step as below:



> # cd /usr/src
> # make buildworld
> # make buildkernel
> # make installkernel
> ...


now in single mode you should mount file system as writeable 



> # mount -a


continue to update procedure:



> # cd /usr/src
> # mergemaster -p
> # make installworld
> # mergemaster â€“Ui
> # reboot



use uname -a  to see result..


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Dec 2, 2008)

komeylian said:
			
		

> now in single mode you should mount file system as writeable



Which means it has to be fsck'd. fsck -p then mount -a.


----------



## tenq (Dec 2, 2008)

danger@ said:
			
		

> try removing the whole (rm -rf) /usr/src and /usr/obj and re-csuping the source.



Done this, but result the same:


```
TERMIOS  -c expanded.c
cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe  -I. -I/usr/obj/usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../ncurses -I/usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurs                                                            es/../ncurses -I/usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../ncurses -I/usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/inclu                                                            de -I/usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/ncurses -Wall -DNDEBUG -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DFREEBSD_NATIVE -D                                                            TERMIOS  -c fallback.c
cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe  -I. -I/usr/obj/usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../ncurses -I/usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurs                                                            es/../ncurses -I/usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../ncurses -I/usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/inclu                                                            de -I/usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/ncurses -Wall -DNDEBUG -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DFREEBSD_NATIVE -D                                                            TERMIOS  -c lib_gen.c
lib_gen.c: In function `addch':
lib_gen.c:21: error: syntax error at end of input
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

my supfile:


```
*default host=cvsup7.ru.freebsd.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_6_4_0_RELEASE
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress
src-all
*default release=cvs tag=.
```
PS: Full screen output of "buildworld" in bw1.txt
PPS:I'm thinking the trouble, maybe, in fault pre upgrade to 6.3...

Thanking to all, who answers.


----------



## tenq (Dec 2, 2008)

komeylian said:
			
		

> Hi tenq
> 
> First you should update your source ( ports and documents is optional ) make cvsupfile alike below and update your sources
> 
> ...



Hi. Tryed many tags, but "buildworld" error on the same step.


----------



## danger@ (Dec 2, 2008)

komeylian said:
			
		

> src-all tag=RELENG_6.4



This tag isn't correct. RELENG_6_4 is the one.


----------



## tenq (Dec 2, 2008)

Somebody knows how to test "awk" ? I'm thinking what something wrong in my current install with this file, becos every "buildworld", even from cleared and cvsuped tree, finishing with same error produced by awk when building "lib/ncurses/ncurses".


----------



## komeylian (Dec 3, 2008)

hi tenq

I checked your make buildworld output, I feel your mount point is full, please chek mount's status by df -h


please check it.


----------



## tenq (Dec 3, 2008)

komeylian said:
			
		

> hi tenq
> 
> I checked your make buildworld output, I feel your mount point is full, please chek mount's status by df -h
> 
> ...


Hello komeylian.

Now df -h shows:


```
zebra# df -h
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad0s1a    496M     59M    397M    13%    /
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad0s1e    496M    3.0M    453M     1%    /tmp
/dev/ad0s1f     35G     15G     17G    48%    /usr
/dev/ad0s1d    1.1G    775M    265M    75%    /var
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /usr/local/data/box/solaris/dev
procfs         4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /usr/local/data/box/solaris/proc
```

Or you mean watch capacity when "buildworld" running ?


----------



## komeylian (Dec 3, 2008)

hi tenq

your /usr mount point have enough space, I have not idea,


----------



## tenq (Dec 3, 2008)

komeylian said:
			
		

> hi tenq
> 
> your /usr mount point have enough space, I have not idea,



Not problem, thanks for ideas.


----------



## danger@ (Dec 3, 2008)

try this:


```
# cd /usr/src/usr.bin/awk
# make clean && make obj && make depend && make && make install
```

and then try the buildworld


----------



## tenq (Dec 4, 2008)

*[solved]*



			
				danger@ said:
			
		

> try this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



It works, trouble was in awk. Your advice has helped me, thanks.

PS: Thanks to all who answers. The problem is solved, I think a theme it is possible to close.


----------



## komeylian (Dec 6, 2008)

you welcome ..


----------

